# False Unicorn Root



## kym b.

Anybody else taking this magical stuff? I know it's illegal in several states... so it's gotta be good! Website info generally says: DO NOT TAKE THIS UNLESS YOU WANT TO GET PREGNANT. Okay, sounds right up my alley! ;)


----------



## Spoomie

Hi kym b
I'm taking this, have been since I started seeing a herbalist in January. She told me this is like a wonder ttc 'drug' and also its 'Do not take unless you want to be pregnant' properties so I agree with you that it sounds like a dream potion! Mine is mixed in with a variety of other herbs in my 3 x daily tincture. It tastes ghastly so it has to be doing me good


----------



## honey08

:shrug: where dy get it frm ?!? :lol:


----------



## Spoomie

Mine is direct from herbalist and she mixes it into her tincture that I take away with me, not sure if you can get it from health shop. She also told me it's pretty expensive to buy......


----------



## kym b.

Yes, it's very hard to find! I ordered mine from Amazon... they have everything... ;)


----------



## seaview24

hi is this false unicorn root in liquid form or tablets.i mighttry getsome .


----------



## kym b.

I use the liquid form (tincture). Supposedly it's much more reliable than caplets, because it's made from the fresh root instead of dried. That's what I've heard, anyhow!


----------



## BabyBabyBear

Maybe I should try this too. I'm already taking Maca and Vitex... but still no luck... i'm so desparate now. I'm thinking maybe I should add this one too!

I really hope I will be pregnant asap!


----------



## seaview24

hi just got some false unicorn root through post.but it tastes disgusting lol.wat do other people mix there with to mk it taste better thanks.


----------



## kym b.

Juice! You can't even taste it.


----------



## holls147

Hi, anyone still taking the false unicorn root? I've ordered some on amazon, anxiously waiting it's arrival! What cycle days did you all start taking it?


----------

